# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  از الان میشه پزشکی تهران آورد برای 97؟

## pezeshkitehran

روزی چند ساعت؟ و با چند تست ؟ از الان میشه پزشکی تهران آورد؟

----------


## Alir3zaa

> روزی چند ساعت؟ و با چند تست ؟ از الان میشه پزشکی تهران آورد؟


مختصر میگم:
الآن آره.... ، ولی الآن نه...
امیدوارم منظورمو متوجه شده باشی

----------


## POlyhYmNia

:Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  وای این تاپیکا 

بردارمن خاهر من ما 3 هفته ب کنکور داشتیم میومدن میگفتن میشه خوند واسه تهران  :Yahoo (23):  الانم میگین؟ 

اره اکانتتو دیلیت کن بشین مثل ی "نرد" بخون سال اول ورودت بورسیه نشی سال دومت میشی 

خدایا منو راحت کن  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## zamina

سعی کن تو زندگیت منتظر تایید دیگران نباشی  دو راه وجود داره اینکه بگیم از  الان میشه تو میگی خوبه   وقت به اندازه کافی  داریم تا برسیم به تهران که به این کمالگرایی مفرط میگن و حالت دوم  اینه  که بگیم از الان نمیشه خب در این صورت نا امید میشی پس مصلحت اینه که خودت به این نتیجه برسی که میتونی یا نه

----------


## milad475

خوب اخه اگه از الان نشه پس از کی میشه
اره حتما میشه..... شک نکن...
من خودم میخوام از فردا برای دندان پزشکی بجنورد شهرمون شروع کنم .....

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

عخی دلم برا اینجور تاپیکا تنگ شده بود :Yahoo (4): 

عزیز من، خب از الان نشه دقیقا از کی قراره بشه؟؟؟
تعداد تست وساعت مطالعم بستگی به خودت داره، هر چی بیشتر بهتر

----------


## dorsa20

> روزی چند ساعت؟ و با چند تست ؟ از الان میشه پزشکی تهران آورد؟


به گفتن نگفتن ما نیست به باور خودته

----------


## Liverlover

نه نميشه. امكان نداره،محاله.
چرا؟ چون به خودت مطمئن نيستي و از من و بقيه ميپرسي.چون درگير حاشيه اي. ميگم نه،نميتوني،با قطعيت هم ميگم.تا زماني كه همين مدلي بري جلو و بي هدف باشي،نه. تويي كه يك چيز رو ممكن ميكني،نه ممكن بودن اون چيز.

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

خدایا منو خودکشی کن...

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

خیلی درگیر نتیجه هستی دوست من، جمع کردن صفحاتی که قراره بخونی و تقسیم کردنشون بر تعداد روزایی که فرصت داری رو ول کن، تو یه تاپیک دیگه هم گفتم، فکر کردن زیاد به مقصد لذت طی مسیرو ازت می گیره، باعث می شه شوق فهمیدن تبدیل بشه به ترس از نتیجه نگرفتن، فقط سعی کن خوب بفهمی چیزی رو که مطالعه می کنی و ازش لذت ببری، تو مسیر درست که باشی دلیلی برا نگرانی وجود نداره به مقصدت می رسی، خیالت تخت...

----------


## Egotist

بزار 98
نمیرسی ب 97

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*بخونی ترمز بریده حتما اما اگه نه...*

----------


## Hellion

باید از دیروز عصر شروع میکردی .. الان خیلی دیره دیگه نمیشه

----------


## Aries

پزشکی تهران
آیم سیک آو ایت :Yahoo (94):

----------


## E.M10

> روزی چند ساعت؟ و با چند تست ؟ از الان میشه پزشکی تهران آورد؟


جوابش برا همه یکی نیست
اگه پایت قوی هست چرا که نه

----------


## hamid_MhD

*عزیز از الن خوب توووپ بخونی هاروارد هم میتونی بیاری*

----------


## _Bahar_

> باید از دیروز عصر شروع میکردی .. الان خیلی دیره دیگه نمیشه


 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## unlucky

به شخصه انتظار نداشتم سریال تاپیک های زنجیره ای "از الان میشه" به همین زودی شروع بشه  :Yahoo (100): 
سریال قشنگیه :Yahoo (4): 

چند تست و چند ساعت ؟  :Yahoo (35): 
هرچی بیشتر بهتر

موفق باشید

----------


## ZAPATA

تو مسیر درستش پیش بری ..... آره حتمیه  ::: ولی خب ! ::: بیشتر راهی که میری تهش میشه یه تجربه !  ::: تازه متوجه خیلی از درست و غلطای کارت میشی .... !  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## M.javaddd

نه دير شده بايد از صبح شروع ميكردي

----------


## Ali__S

الان دیر نیست ولی باور کن خیلی زود دیر میشه....اینجا چیزی گیرت نمیاد اگه راه رو میدونی خب تلاش کن درجهت خواستت اگه نه برو پیش یه مشاور خوب(نه از این مشاورای تلفنی کشک)تا رات بندازه...با این وضع سردرگمی برسی به مهر کارت خیلی سخت میشه بعد کمکم شروع میکنی به حذف مباحث هر روز هم نا امیدتر میشی بعدش چون با اینهمه حذف به هدفت نمیرسی کم کم همون یه ذره تلاش رو هم میذاری کنار ی مدت رو اصلا نمیخونی تا اینکه یه کلیپ انگیزشی چیزی ببینی و دوباره جوگیرانه شروع کنی که این شروعم دوومی نداره چون میخوای واسه هر درس حداقل 2 تا کتاب بخونی که به تهران برسی و....این کارا ادامه پیدا میکنه تا یهو میبینی شده ی ماه به کنکور و همه بچه درسخونا دارن کاراشونو جمع میکنن تو داری مبحث جدید میخونی.... بعدشم پیش این و اون ترازای بالای قلمچیشونو میبینی و.... اینجاهاست که دیگه کلا ول میکنی و میگی خب اینهمه پشت کنکوری منم پشت کنکور میمونم و این میشه شروع بدبختی ها!من تا آخرشو واست گفتم تا الان بدونی چی میشه و نذاری که بشه باور کن قصه اکثر کنکوریا همینه با یکم اینور و اونور.....

----------


## ZAPATA

> الان دیر نیست ولی باور کن خیلی زود دیر میشه....اینجا چیزی گیرت نمیاد اگه راه رو میدونی خب تلاش کن درجهت خواستت اگه نه برو پیش یه مشاور خوب(نه از این مشاورای تلفنی کشک)تا رات بندازه...با این وضع سردرگمی برسی به مهر کارت خیلی سخت میشه بعد کمک شروع میکنی به حذف مباحث هر روز هم نا امیدتر میشی بعدش چون با اینهمه حذف به هدفت نمیرسی کم کم همون یه ذره تلاش رو هم میذاری کنار ی مدت رو اصلا نمیخونی تا اینکه یه کلیپ انگیزشی چیزی ببینی و دوباره جوگیرانه شروع کنی که این شروعم دوومی نداره چون میخوای واسه هر درس حداقل 2 تا کتاب بخونی که به تهران برسی و....این کارا ادامه پیدا میکنه تا یهو میبینی شده ی ماه به کنکور و همه بچه درسخونا دارن کاراشونو جمع میکنن تو داری مبحث جدید میخونی.... بعدشم پیش این و اون ترازای بالای قلمچیشونو میبینی و.... اینجاهاست که دیگه کلا ول میکنی و میگی خب اینهمه پشت کنکوری منم پشت کنکور میمونم و این میشه شروع بدبختی ها!من تا آخرشو واست گفتم تا الان بدونی چی میشه و نذاری که بشه باور کن قصه اکثر کنکوریا همینه با یکم اینور و اونور.....


تازه این یه بخششه  ..........
......................
حرف و حدیثا و نگاه های آدمای اطرافم باید یه جورایی جمش کنه ..... جواب نده یه جوره ..... جواب بده یه جور دیگست  ::: اساسن کنترل شرایط روحی روانی .... با همه هرچی که پیش میره ... تو این یه سال مهمه ...... که شاید هرکی هرکی دسترسی به مشاور کاربلد و روانشناس دلسوز نداشته باشن ............ ::: حتی گاهی به بعضیا میگم ....  یه روانشناس دلسوز کنارت باشه از خیلی جوانب دیگه کار میتونه واست مهم تر باشه   ::::::  قرار نیست هم خیلی کار خاص انجام بده .... هم اینکه واست قابل اعتماد باشه ... گاهی باهاش حرف بزنی ... واست حرف بزنه ..... کمی آروم شی و همچنان پر انرژی و با انگیزه به درست برسی .... خیلی حال خوبی بهت میده  !  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## va6hid

فقط دارم سعی میکنم کنترل خودمو حفظ کنم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

​اگه جز شهرای مجاور تهران هستی اره راحت میتونی وگرنه یهو دیدی عین رتبه های دورقمی منطقه عین علی جدی وبقیه نیمسال دومم نیاوردی...

----------


## unlucky

> ​اگه جز شهرای مجاور تهران هستی اره راحت میتونی وگرنه یهو دیدی عین رتبه های دورقمی منطقه عین علی جدی وبقیه نیمسال دومم نیاوردی...


تا 159 هم دانشگاه تهران اوردن ناحیه های مختلف
در این حد که شما عرض میکنی نیس دیگه
مورد داشتیم 177 از زاهدان قبول شده

ضمنا تهران نیمسال دوم نداره که  :Yahoo (35): 
نمیسال اوله فقط

----------


## mojtaba99

یه جمله بگم و تیر خلاص... 
اگر فکر کنید میتوانید... و اگر فکر کنید نمیتوانید
. 

در هر دو صورت حق با شماست

----------


## MohammadHo3ein

دیگه نمیشه .... :Yahoo (21): 
متاسفم 
///
///
نفر بعدی ..................  :Yahoo (110): ؟!!

----------


## SanliTa

کمیت مهم نیس کیفیت مهمه!!!!!
بعدم چشات دنبال دهن مردم نباشه که چی میگن
تو تلاش خودتو بکن ان شالله نتیجشو میبینی

----------


## hamed_habibi

​اونا حتما بومی تهران بودن اونجا زندگی میکردن....من عرض میکنم چرا علی جدی بقیه نیاوردن؟


> تا 159 هم دانشگاه تهران اوردن ناحیه های مختلف
> در این حد که شما عرض میکنی نیس دیگه
> مورد داشتیم 177 از زاهدان قبول شده
> 
> ضمنا تهران نیمسال دوم نداره که 
> نمیسال اوله فقط

----------


## hamed_habibi

منظورم بهشتی بود ک رنج قبولیش راحت تر از تهرانه .....


> تا 159 هم دانشگاه تهران اوردن ناحیه های مختلف
> در این حد که شما عرض میکنی نیس دیگه
> مورد داشتیم 177 از زاهدان قبول شده
> 
> ضمنا تهران نیمسال دوم نداره که 
> نمیسال اوله فقط

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

حامد درست میگه اونا که با 100 اونا میارن بومی اند. مگر نه  اقای محمد بابایی با 14منطقه 3  نیمسال دوم بهشتی در اورد

----------


## a.ka

*حالا چه اصراری داری بر تهران؟؟ اگر هی به خودت بگی زیر تهران نباید بیارم ، شاید اصلن پزشکی نیاری چه برسه به تهرانش !!!
#استرس_کمتر !
*

----------


## mohammad^s

شدن كه اره قطعا ميشه .ولي بقول دوستان خودتونو از الان درگير اينچيزا نكنين.فقط همه تلاشتونو كنين.
اگه صلاحتون باشه ان شالله قبول ميشيد.اگه هم نشد پزشكي خوندن تو شهراي ديگه هم قطعا ناراضيتون نگه نميداره

----------


## mamad1

:Yahoo (21): 
یه سوال بپرسم، اگه از امروز کلی بخونی و کلی تست بزنی چرا نشه؟!  :Yahoo (21): 
والا واسه 96یا بعضا می دیدم طرف بعد امتحانات ترم اول اومده بود میگفت پزشکی تهران یا فلان جا میشه اورد یا نه... :Yahoo (21):  بعد شما از الان؟... :Yahoo (21): 
به جای اینکه الان منتظر این باشی که بقیه بگن میشه یا نمیشه، همین الان برو شروع کن تا بشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## tabrizcity

*خدایش چه امیدی داشتی به دانشگاه تهران بابا اونایی که میخونن از اول ابتدایی میرن معلم خصوصی میگیرن با یه سال خوندن که نمیشه حداقل باید 7-8 سال پیش شروع می کردی*

----------


## lily7

از الان از این سوالها نپرس !
بستگی به خودت داره ...

----------


## hamed_habibi

​من این حرفارو نزدم ناامیدت کنم ولی گفتم بدونی مسیر سختی داره...یعنی وقتی یکی که بومیه تو منطقه مثلا سه باید زیست 65 ریرضای فیزیک شیمی حدود60 عمومی 72بزنه شما باید بیشتر بزنی....

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دقت کن هرچی قبولی بهشتی بوده خارج از بوم 2رقمی بوده....ولی ازس منان تا کرج همه بومین 447حتی

----------


## unlucky

> ​اونا حتما بومی تهران بودن اونجا زندگی میکردن....من عرض میکنم چرا علی جدی بقیه نیاوردن؟


خیر من اون دختر خانومو میشناسم
با رتبه 177 از زاهدان تونستن دانشگاه تهرانو بیارن. 
سهمیه هم تا جایی که اطلاع دارم نداشتن

این جناب علی جدی رو من متاسفانه نمیشناسم
اما این شخصی که شما میفرمایید یه نفره
بنده دارم 40 تا 50 نفر رو خدمت شما عرض میکنم که بالای 100 هستن. بومی هم نیستن
ولی تونستن دانشگاه تهران قبول بشن
همونطور که خدمتتون عارض شدم
تا رتبه 170 و حتی 180 احتمال قبولی تهران هست
حتی در صورت بومی نبودن

----------


## unlucky

> حامد درست میگه اونا که با 100 اونا میارن بومی اند. مگر نه  اقای محمد بابایی با 14منطقه 3  نیمسال دوم بهشتی در اورد


خیر دوست عزیز
همونطور که گفتم. تا 170-180 میتونی تهرانو بیاری

----------


## unlucky

> ​دقت کن هرچی قبولی بهشتی بوده خارج از بوم 2رقمی بوده....ولی ازس منان تا کرج همه بومین 447حتی


من اصلا در مورد بهشتی صحبت نمیکنم که اقا حامد
این دوستمون که تاپیک زده دانشگاه تهران رو میگه. منم همین دانشگاه رو میگم

هرچند باز هم بومی پذیری در این حد که شما پررنگش میکنید نیست

----------


## hamed_habibi

میگم که امکانش کمه علی جدی درصد شیمی 93بود عزیزم...رتبه 28 منطقه..ازاین انجمن فقط اروین تهران قبول شد بارتبه 4منطقه 3 و محمد بابای با رتبه 14 نیمسال دوم بهشتی .....خارج ازبوم باید دو رقمی باشی...ی مثالی بزنم دخترعمه بنده ساکن تبریزه اما سال اخر اومد تهران واسه بومی شدن ولی باز تبریز قبول شد...شاید تو منطقه 2بشه ولی منطقه سه با رتبه 3رقمی تهران کمی سخته...از زاهدان بارتبه 170واقعا عجیبه کارنامامشو بده :Yahoo (35): 


> خیر من اون دختر خانومو میشناسم
> با رتبه 177 از زاهدان تونستن دانشگاه تهرانو بیارن. 
> سهمیه هم تا جایی که اطلاع دارم نداشتن
> 
> این جناب علی جدی رو من متاسفانه نمیشناسم
> اما این شخصی که شما میفرمایید یه نفره
> بنده دارم 40 تا 50 نفر رو خدمت شما عرض میکنم که بالای 100 هستن. بومی هم نیستن
> ولی تونستن دانشگاه تهران قبول بشن
> همونطور که خدمتتون عارض شدم
> ...

----------


## hamed_habibi

پزشکی تهران که خب خیلی سخت تره...بازم من پر رنگش تنکردم قبولی هارو دیدم میگم...


> من اصلا در مورد بهشتی صحبت نمیکنم که اقا حامد
> این دوستمون که تاپیک زده دانشگاه تهران رو میگه. منم همین دانشگاه رو میگم
> 
> هرچند باز هم بومی پذیری در این حد که شما پررنگش میکنید نیست

----------


## hamed_habibi

مصاحبه با رتبه 28 منطقه 3 : علــــی جــــدی | رشته تجربی - کنکور 95

----------


## خانوم دکتر

جای این اگر و اما ها بشینید بخونید درستون رو ، که بعدا مثل الان من نشه که بهتون بگم اگر من آسودگی خاطر و فراغ بال شماها رو داشتم ....افسوس که اون فرصت دیگه تو دستم نیست ...
 زمان به سرعت باد میگذره و این رو خیلی دیر متوجه میشه آدم ، از لحظه ها باید بهترین استفاده رو برد ...

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> خیر دوست عزیز
> همونطور که گفتم. تا 170-180 میتونی تهرانو بیاری


خارج از نواحی بومی بدون هر گونه سهمیه بعیده امکانش باشه و شاید 0 باشه

----------


## unlucky

> میگم که امکانش کمه علی جدی درصد شیمی 93بود عزیزم...رتبه 28 منطقه..ازاین انجمن فقط اروین تهران قبول شد بارتبه 4منطقه 3 و محمد بابای با رتبه 14 نیمسال دوم بهشتی .....خارج ازبوم باید دو رقمی باشی...ی مثالی بزنم دخترعمه بنده ساکن تبریزه اما سال اخر اومد تهران واسه بومی شدن ولی باز تبریز قبول شد...شاید تو منطقه 2بشه ولی منطقه سه با رتبه 3رقمی تهران کمی سخته...از زاهدان بارتبه 170واقعا عجیبه کارنامامشو بده


احتمال چی کمه ؟
احتمال اینکه رتبه زیر 180 بیاریم ؟

اگه منظورتون اینه که بله. حرف شما درسته. زیر 170 کشوری شوخی نیست
واقعا کار سختیه و احتمالش کمه

اما اینکه زیر 170 بیاره کسی و نتونه بره تهران. این احتمالش کمه

توی سایت کانون رتبه های بالای 100 رو یه ملاحظه بفرمایید
بعدش اسم شهر ها رو هم ببینید. متوجه میشید حرف بنده رو

کارنامه ایشونم که گفتم اینه :

نام درس
چند از 10
درصد

ادبيات فارسي
9
86.7%

عربي
8
80%

معارف
10
96%

زبان
9
92%

زمين شناسي
1
0%

رياضيات
8
78.9%

زيست شناسي
7
67.4%

فيزيك
7
73.4%

شيمي
9
86.7%

----------


## unlucky

> خارج از نواحی بومی بدون هر گونه سهمیه بعیده امکانش باشه و شاید 0 باشه


کارنامه های کانون رو ببینید

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> احتمال چی کمه ؟
> احتمال اینکه رتبه زیر 180 بیاریم ؟
> 
> اگه منظورتون اینه که بله. حرف شما درسته. زیر 170 کشوری شوخی نیست
> واقعا کار سختیه و احتمالش کمه
> 
> اما اینکه زیر 170 بیاره کسی و نتونه بره تهران. این احتمالش کمه
> 
> توی سایت کانون رتبه های بالای 100 رو یه ملاحظه بفرمایید
> ...


اگر منظورت رتبه کشوری رتبه کشوری فاقد هر گونه اعتباریه !! فقط زیر گروه

----------


## hamed_habibi

خدایاااااا من یک ساعته دارم رتبه منطقه رو میگم اخه کشوری چیه؟مثلا من برم زمین صد بزنم اما ترازم درحد رتبه 800کشور باشه چی؟خداشاهده  :Yahoo (4): 
اقا قبولی مهم رتبه منطقه س....

----------


## hamed_habibi

ی ساعته داریم میگم بومی منطقه ایی میگه رتبه زیر 170...تهران بهشتی روهم بالای 200تا پذیرش دارن زیر 200کشور بشی صد درصد میاری خب.... 


> خارج از نواحی بومی بدون هر گونه سهمیه بعیده امکانش باشه و شاید 0 باشه

----------


## unlucky

> ی ساعته داریم میگم بومی منطقه ایی میگه رتبه زیر 170...تهران بهشتی روهم بالای 200تا پذیرش دارن زیر 200کشور بشی صد درصد میاری خب....


خب منم گفتم بومی نیستند
با اینکه بومی نیستند و رتبه هایی بین 180 تا 100 اوردن
دانشگاه تهران رو هم قبول شدن
کارنامه بالا و دیگر کارنامه هایی که توی کانون هم میتونید نگاه کنید
حرف بنده رو ثابت میکنه

----------


## hamed_habibi

ی سوال یعنی الان هرکس تو این سالها زیر 200کشور شده پزشکی تهران اورده؟


> خب منم گفتم بومی نیستند
> با اینکه بومی نیستند و رتبه هایی بین 180 تا 100 اوردن
> دانشگاه تهران رو هم قبول شدن
> کارنامه بالا و دیگر کارنامه هایی که توی کانون هم میتونید نگاه کنید
> حرف بنده رو ثابت میکنه

----------


## hamed_habibi

​غیر از افراد بومی...

----------


## unlucky

> روزی چند ساعت؟ و با چند تست ؟ از الان میشه پزشکی تهران آورد؟


دوست عزیز بنده اطلاعی ندارم بومی ناحیه 1 هستید یا خیر

اگر هستید که شانستون نسبتا بیشتره
اگر هم نیستید شما زیر 170 بیار
بنده تضمین میکنم میاری تهرانو شما

----------


## hamed_habibi

خلاصه کلام 65درصد ظرفیت دانشگاها برای افراد بومی 35تا40درصد برای غیر بومی /....شما که میخوای تهران بیاری بومی نیستی جز اون 35تا40درصد باش......منم تا هفته قبل زیاد حالیم نبود مشاور سنجش شیر فهمم کرد....فک میکردم اونایی ک از تهران بارتبه 400منطقه  دندون میارن یا بهشتی همه سهمیه دارن بعدا فهمیدم نخیر قضیه برمیگرده ب قانون شورای انقلاب فرهنگی.....
درکل استارتر عزیز ببین تهران ک هیچی هرکاری بخوای میتونی بکنی فقط تلاش بیشتر....درصد زیست شاخص بزن.....خیلی برای تهران مهمه...

----------


## unlucky

> ی سوال یعنی الان هرکس تو این سالها زیر 200کشور شده پزشکی تهران اورده؟


زیر 200 خیر

اما زیر 170-160 اگر اورده باشند احتمال خیلی زیاد تهران رو میارند
چون از نفرات اول هم همه تهران رو انتخاب نمیکنند

مثلا خانوم افشارزاده با رتبه 8 اصفهان رو انتخاب کردند
یا یه اقای دیگه رو یادمه که با رتبه 24 دندانپزشکی رفته بودند

----------


## hamed_habibi

بله ولی خب ....باز لب مرزه ادم...


> زیر 200 خیر
> 
> اما زیر 170-160 اگر اورده باشند احتمال خیلی زیاد تهران رو میارند
> چون از نفرات اول هم همه تهران رو انتخاب نمیکنند
> 
> مثلا خانوم افشارزاده با رتبه 8 اصفهان رو انتخاب کردند
> یا یه اقای دیگه رو یادمه که با رتبه 24 دندانپزشکی رفته بودند

----------


## hamed_habibi

​زیر 200کشوری بگو میگی زیر 170یارو فک میکنه رتبه منطقه منظورته خب گول میخوره...


> زیر 200 خیر
> 
> اما زیر 170-160 اگر اورده باشند احتمال خیلی زیاد تهران رو میارند
> چون از نفرات اول هم همه تهران رو انتخاب نمیکنند
> 
> مثلا خانوم افشارزاده با رتبه 8 اصفهان رو انتخاب کردند
> یا یه اقای دیگه رو یادمه که با رتبه 24 دندانپزشکی رفته بودند

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> روزی چند ساعت؟ و با چند تست ؟ از الان میشه پزشکی تهران آورد؟


 ببین داداش من . شما اگر منطقه 3 هستید و بوم 1 هستید کارت راحت تر میشه . حالا اینکه میگم راحت فک نکنی با 400 اینا میری پزشکی ها !!! من فرض کردم هیچگونه سهمیه نداری .حالا میخواد ایثارگران شهدا باشه چه ...
ولی اگر بومی نیستی کارت خیلی سخت میشه!!

کلا اینم بدون پزشکی روزانه تهران خیلی خیلیییییی سخته سال پیش اینجا علیرضا اورین پزشکی تهران اورد برو مصاحبشو بخون

----------


## hamed_habibi

از پاکدشت به بعد بومی حساب میان شهرای اطراف...یکی 7منطقه شده 75 کشوری از اردبیل تهران اورده یکی 235 از نزدیک کرج شهر بویین زهرا ورتبه کشوری 1700تهران اورده......بعد دوستمون میگه بومی گزینی تاثیر نداره...اره فرقش 1700تا رتبه کشوریه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## engineer1997

> روزی چند ساعت؟ و با چند تست ؟ از الان میشه پزشکی تهران آورد؟


مگه الآن دیر شده؟؟؟؟؟!!!!! یا مثلا دو ماه مونده به کنکور؟؟؟؟؟!!!!! آخه این تاپیکا چیه میزنن بعضی از دوستان. تا جایی که انرژی داری درس بخون هر روز تا جایی که دیگه داره خوابت میبره. اینم درست نیست که میگن از الآن زیاد بخونی بعدا کم میاری. این حرفا رو میگن که خیلی ها رو از دور رقابت خارج کنن. تعداد تست ها هم که نمیتونه روزانه ثابت باشه. اول شاید در کل برای درس های طول روزت بتونی 100 تا تست بزنی. ولی بعدا که دستت راه بیوفته میرسه مثلا به 300 تا و حتی بیشتر. موفق باشی.

----------


## reza.asad

اغا یکی این سوال منو‌جواب بده 
بومی نیستم 
دندون شهید بهشتی میخوام ؟
منطقه ۳ 
چه رتبه ای میگیره ( نیم سال اول یا دوم )
رتبه منطقه رو بگین

----------


## sajad564

> روزی چند ساعت؟ و با چند تست ؟ از الان میشه پزشکی تهران آورد؟


باید روزی سیزده ساعت بیستو سه دقیقهو چهلو هشت ثانیه بخونی...به همراه چهار صدو بیستو هفت تست :Yahoo (21): 
ن ربطی به تعداد تست داره ن ربطی ساعت مطالعه...گفتی احتمال قبولیش هست؟؟من که شما رو نمیشناسم ولی اگه همه کنکوری ها رو گوی های مشابه فرض کنیم طبق قضایای احتمال,احتمال قبول شدن پزشکی شما کمتر از یک درصد هستش چه برسه تهران...خلاصه راه سخت هستش و راهی هستش که برای خیلی ها به ناکجا آباد ختم شده :Yahoo (106):

----------


## SkyWalker313

باور داشته باش می تونی تا بتونی
 تا زمانی که باور نداشته باشی و به میشه نمیشه دیگران گوش کنی نمی تونی
فقط بخوا و عمل کن و بهش برس 
هرچیم (و هرکس) که مانعت میشه از سر رات بردار

----------


## khansar

اقا یه سوال دارم .چرانشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟کمال گرایی و وسواس رو بزار کنار وگرنه بیچاره میشیا

----------


## unlucky

> ​زیر 200کشوری بگو میگی زیر 170یارو فک میکنه رتبه منطقه منظورته خب گول میخوره...


اوکی
زیر 170 کشوری

----------


## -AMiN-

*ملت 2 ماه قبل کنکور همچین تاپیکی میزنن 
بخون دادا هنو وقت داری 
ر.ا : به حرف بقیه گوش بدی نمیشه خودت بخون اگه واقعا ایمان داری میاری*

----------


## AB-TRL

نه دیگه دیر شروع کردی نمیشه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## reza.asad

اغا یکی این سوال منو‌جواب بده 
بومی نیستم 
دندون شهید بهشتی میخوام ؟
منطقه ۳ 
چه رتبه ای میگیره ( نیم سال اول یا دوم )
رتبه منطقه رو بگین

----------


## hamed_habibi

​والا من منطقه سه دیدم از تایباد رتبه 12 منطقه سه قبول شده...غیربومی ندیدم برو سایت کانون 


> اغا یکی این سوال منو‌جواب بده 
> بومی نیستم 
> دندون شهید بهشتی میخوام ؟
> منطقه ۳ 
> چه رتبه ای میگیره ( نیم سال اول یا دوم )
> رتبه منطقه رو بگین

----------


## hamed_habibi

امسال منطقه سه تو  سایت کانون دندون4تا قبولی داده رتبه 12 از تایباد خارج از بوم رتبه 187 از کرج رتبه 459از نزدیک کرج رتبه 495باز از کرج رتبه 693 از نزدیک خونه خودمون همکلاسی سابقم ماهدشت کرج....واسا قبولیا امسال بیاد...دندون قبولیش راحت تر شده دوباره موج پزشکی همه رو گرفته :Yahoo (4): 


> اغا یکی این سوال منو‌جواب بده 
> بومی نیستم 
> دندون شهید بهشتی میخوام ؟
> منطقه ۳ 
> چه رتبه ای میگیره ( نیم سال اول یا دوم )
> رتبه منطقه رو بگین

----------


## amirabedini68

> روزی چند ساعت؟ و با چند تست ؟ از الان میشه پزشکی تهران آورد؟


درکل میشه آره
ولی کسی که این سوالو تو این زمان میپرسه فک نکنم شانسی واسش باشه

----------

